
Chinese hackers 'steal missile plans' from US Navy contractors - Varcht
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2018/12/14/chinese-hackers-steal-missile-plans-us-navy-contractors/
======
madengr
How is classified information stolen from an unclassified network?

Either the article is poorly written (most likely), or there was a serious
security infraction putting classified data on an unclassified machine.

~~~
shard972
> How is classified information stolen from an unclassified network?

Hillary Clinton's emails?

> Either the article is poorly written (most likely), or there was a serious
> security infraction putting classified data on an unclassified machine.

Is it really that serious of an offence? Or just something republicans cling
onto because it won them the election?

~~~
maxander
Both. It really is a significant offense, but politicians on both sides are
doing it almost constantly (for example,
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/25/us/politics/private-
email...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/25/us/politics/private-email-trump-
kushner-bannon.html) ) and no fuss is raised.

I guess the “official” US gov email system is really just a huge pain to use.

